# Text an Pfad ausrichten in Illustrator 10



## stylefreak (22. März 2004)

Hy ich find den befehl nicht an Pfad ausrichten im Illustrator..
Ich hab nen Text den ich gern im Kreis entlang laufen lassen möchte

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. März 2004)

Hi,

Du erstellst Deinen Pfad und drückst die im Anhang befindliche Taste.


----------



## viisas (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich frische mal diese Frage auf und erweitere sie. Wenn ich einen Schriftzug an einen Pfad "gelegt" habe und will danach das ganze in C4D öffnen ist die Schrift, logischerweise, weg und nur der Kreis als Pfad da. Ich finde aber diese Option nicht, bzw. sie existiert nicht um die Schrift in einzelne Pfade umzuwandeln.

Zusätzlich hab ich in C4D keine einzelnen Splines für jeden Pfad, sondern nur einen einzigen?


----------



## Zinken (4. Oktober 2007)

Die Option in Illustrator findest Du unter Schrift - In Pfade umwandeln. Das war auch schon bei der 10er Version so.  Es kann höchstens sein, daß der Menüpunkt dort Text heißt.
Ansonsten gibt es noch Objekt - Umwandeln, wobei ich allerdings gerade nicht weiß, wie neu diese Option ist.


----------

